# CPU-Kühler für Mini-ITX -> Corsair DHX ram?



## Gast20140710 (12. Juli 2010)

*CPU-Kühler für Mini-ITX -> Corsair DHX ram?*

wie man dem titel unschwer entnehmen kann, suche ich nen CPU-kühler für ein mini-ITX board...fand aber bisher keinen, der sich nicht an der höhe der DHX-kühlkörper (~5cm) stören würde.

zu kühlen ist ein E6850 mit standardtakt, topflow erwünscht.

nicht zu vergessen: das ganze sollte in ein Silverstone Sugo 06 passen 

vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Kaktus (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Mini-ITX -> Corsair DHX ram?*

Tja, durch die hohen Rams mit den unsinnigen Finnen..... hast du keine Chance hier einen günstigen Top-Blow Kühler zu verbauen. Außer du setzt sie nach außen, dann würde eventuell ein EKL Alpenföhn Panorama oder ein Prolimatech Samuel 17 passen. Nur musst du das ausmessen. Maß sind in meinem Test in der Sig vermerkt. Beste Möglichkeit wäre hier ein Corsair H50. Teuer, aber gute Kühlleistung. Zumindest kannst du damit jede verbaute CPU kühl bekommen.


----------



## Gast20140710 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Mini-ITX -> Corsair DHX ram?*

an den samuel 17 dachte ich auch, aber der hat selbst in dem "freien" bereich (wo keine kühlrippen sind) nur 4.5cm platz...

rams nach aussen setzen kommt nicht in frage, da ich beide bänke brauche.

vielen dank für den test, wird morgen früh verschlungen 

die H50 ist mir _eigentlich_ zu teuer für nen LAN-rechner aus resthardware...


----------



## Kaktus (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Mini-ITX -> Corsair DHX ram?*

Das Problem ist einfach das die flachen Kühler alle nicht so viel Platz bieten wie du benötigst, zumindest ist mir keiner bekannt. Was für eine CPU soll den gekühlt werden? Eventuell tuts auch ein simpler Kühler ala Boxed Format. 

Schau dir mal den Samurai ZZ an. Den kann man mit dem Überhang in beide Richtungen montieren. Sprich, das was über die Rams hängen soll, könnte man auch über die Spannungswandler hängen, dann sollte das passen.  Maße sind im ersten Test (Auf Seite 1 verlinkt)

EDIT...

Ok, Hirn ist überhitzt (28° sind es hier vor der Tür).. E6850 soll gekühlt werden. Da wird es schon wieder eng mit einer Art Boxed Kühler.


----------



## Gast20140710 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Mini-ITX -> Corsair DHX ram?*

der samurai ZZ ist super, allerdings ist er 1cm zu hoch 

boxed-kühler ist mir nichts in so nem engen case + sommer + reserve.

mal angenommen, es soll nun doch ne H50 werden: reicht der mitgelieferte lüfter aus? schliesslich muss er ja zeitgleich den (einzigen) gehäuselüfter ersetzen und erwärmt schon am einlass die kühlluft...


----------



## Kaktus (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Mini-ITX -> Corsair DHX ram?*

der mitgelieferte Lüfter reicht aus. Ich habe ihn hier im Rechner meiner Freundin verbaut. Sie hat das Lian Li V350 und als CPU einen X4 810@3,12Ghz. Das Gehäuse hat vorne zwei 120mm Lüfter zur Kühlung, und vor einem habe ich einfach den Radiator gesetzt. Der Lüfter wird mit 7V betrieben was völlig zur Kühlung für die CPU und das Board reicht. Dabei ist der X4 810 eine 95W TDP CPU, der 6850 ist nur eine 65W TDP CPU. 
Also selbst wen du mal eine stärkere CPU verbauen möchtest, kein Problem.


----------



## Gast20140710 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Mini-ITX -> Corsair DHX ram?*

vielen dank nochmal, dann werd ich jetzt wohl auf die H50 sparen


----------



## PIXI (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Mini-ITX -> Corsair DHX ram?*

weiß nicht ob du das hier schon gesehen hast
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd - Designing Inspiration

kannst es dir ja mal anschauen und die preise mal in erfahrung bringen...

gruß PIX


----------



## Gast20140710 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Mini-ITX -> Corsair DHX ram?*



PIXI schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob du das hier schon gesehen hast
> SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd - Designing Inspiration
> 
> kannst es dir ja mal anschauen und die preise mal in erfahrung bringen...
> ...



das ist mir bisher tatsächlich entgangen 

der NT06 passt wegen meiner hohen rams schon mal nciht, den 05 halte ich für denkbar. habe meinen plan jetzt aber dahingehend geändert, dass ich erstmal die temps mit dem boxedlüfter messe...

btw warum empfiehlt jeder das zotac-board gegenüber zB nem G34 intel? (hat zwar kein wlan, aber hochwahrscheinlich besseren sound)


----------



## Ahab (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Mini-ITX -> Corsair DHX ram?*

Wie wärs mit der Corsair H50? Kostet zwar, bietet bei dem Platzangebot aber mit Sicherheit die beste Kühlleistung und passt definitiv.


----------



## Gast20140710 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Mini-ITX -> Corsair DHX ram?*



Ahab schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit der Corsair H50? Kostet zwar, bietet bei dem Platzangebot aber mit Sicherheit die beste Kühlleistung und passt definitiv.





Horst_von_Spack0r schrieb:


> die H50 ist mir _eigentlich_ zu teuer für nen LAN-rechner aus resthardware...



schlimm genug, dass ich ein neues board kaufen muss


----------



## Ahab (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Mini-ITX -> Corsair DHX ram?*

Upps, überlesen. Sorry. Aber was mir gerade einfällt - konnte man bei den DHX Modulen die obersten Kühlfinnen nicht abschrauben? 

Edit: Nee ist glaube ich nur bei den neuen DDR3 Modellen der Fall (die in Rot)...


----------



## Gast20140710 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Mini-ITX -> Corsair DHX ram?*

bei meinen ist leider alles verklebt...und das risiko, was zu kapuut zu machen, geh ich nciht 

ich bleib dabei: vorerst boxedkühler rein und hoffen.

thx noch mal an alle


----------

